# 1968 Les Paul Custom - $950.00 on Facebook



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The last thing I posted ended up being a sleazy seller, and I don't have high hopes that this is legit either.

If I was near Bracebridge, I'd be checking it out though





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

actually its in Gravenhurst


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I like how it says "not original" in the description...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

They blocked me already so i cant click on it and view it. It was priced at $3200 yesterday.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn...im looking for a 68/69 LP.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Scottone said:


> The last thing I posted ended up being a sleazy seller, and I don't have high hopes that this is legit either.



A '68 LP Custom for which they're only asking $950 and you don't have high hopes it is legit???


----------

